# A Form for Penitent Ex-Federal Visionists



## R. Scott Clark (Jan 30, 2007)

On the HB

rsc


----------



## turmeric (Jan 30, 2007)

Now that's one altar call I'd like to see some positive response to. Yes, Doug, I see that hand...Yes, Norm...


----------



## brymaes (Jan 31, 2007)

> Yes, Doug, I see that hand...


Indeed.


----------



## Theoretical (Jan 31, 2007)

theologae said:


> Indeed.


I love the way Wilson's using terms still ambiguously in response.


----------



## Machaira (Jan 31, 2007)

Theoretical said:


> I love the way Wilson's using terms still ambiguously in response.



Yeah . . . I could see that this was clearly his m.o. while listening to his voluntary examination from sometime ago. Many answers were qualified with "but." A friend of mine would call this tactic "big but theology." The thing that disturbs me most is the lament found in the first response to Dr. Clark's blog.

*"Both sides are guilty of this "lack of communication" I think."*

I think??? 

You hear plainly what the FV proponents say and read what they write and yet we're the ones who aren't listening and just don't get it???


----------



## Magma2 (Jan 31, 2007)

R. Scott Clark said:


> On the HB
> 
> rsc



Spot on.


----------

